# Discover Dogs 2009



## pommum

Just to let you know that Discover Dogs at earls Court London is on November 14-15 this year in Earls Court one which is a bigger hall than usual as there is much more going on this year. 
Go to Discover Dogs presented by the Kennel Club for more info.

We will be there on the Pomeranian Breed stand and lookinf forward to meeting everyone as are the poms they love to meet new people.

take care

Sarah


----------



## ColliePower

pommum said:


> Just to let you know that Discover Dogs at earls Court London is on November 14-15 this year in Earls Court one which is a bigger hall than usual as there is much more going on this year.
> Go to Discover Dogs presented by the Kennel Club for more info.
> 
> We will be there on the Pomeranian Breed stand and lookinf forward to meeting everyone as are the poms they love to meet new people.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah


I keep meaning to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta have loads of money ready tho for all the stalls


----------



## pommum

The stalls are good but there are not as many as there is at crufts, and they are aimed more at the pet world rather than breeders./exhibitors and showing in you know what I mean but yes you still need lots of spending money hehehe, It is also sponsored by Royal Canin again this year.

take care

Sarah


----------



## KittyOrochimaru

Will be there with my camera and notepad for info xD haha. Can't wait <3


----------



## ad_1980

I want to go.....i don't know why but i do! LOL


----------



## ad_1980

I cant' go anyway as I've just discovered...i'm working that weekend


----------



## pommum

Such a shame you can't make it ad_1980 it would have been nice to meet you, I hope others will be making it this year it would be a great place to meet up and say hi!

take care

Sarah


----------



## Nicky09

I went last year and apparently nearly met Spellweaver and her dogs but we didn't get a chance to go over to the stand. It is a great place to go especially if you're considering getting a dog you can meet breeds you would never have even considered.


----------



## ad_1980

i know sarah it would've been great to meet up, and i would've esp loved to meet your poms, esp as i was considering getting one before we picked Mika!


----------



## sophiew

I'm hoping to go - I went 2 years ago because my lab qualified for the semi finals of the Special pre-beginners obedience, it was a real experience for both of us! Going without a dog this year though

Sophie
x


----------



## RAINYBOW

I am going. Am REALLY excited


----------



## ad_1980

RAINYBOW said:


> I am going. Am REALLY excited


NOOOOOOO!!!! YOU CAN'T GO IF I CAN'T GO!


----------



## RAINYBOW

ad_1980 said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!! YOU CAN'T GO IF I CAN'T GO!


:001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## ad_1980

damn you! damn you all that are going!!! 

I'm kidding here. 

I wanna go!


----------



## RAINYBOW

ad_1980 said:


> damn you! damn you all that are going!!!
> 
> I'm kidding here.
> 
> I wanna go!


I will only come back wishing i hadn't gone when i see all those lovely doggies and Mr R won't let me have one :cursing:

(off topic was watching puppy video of Oscar today OMG he was delish, made me really puppy broody )


----------



## Spellweaver

Nicky09 said:


> I went last year and apparently nearly met Spellweaver and her dogs but we didn't get a chance to go over to the stand. It is a great place to go especially if you're considering getting a dog you can meet breeds you would never have even considered.


We'll be on the bergie stand on the Saturday this year - can't do the Sunday cos we've got a pup in the Border Collie Club of GB Pup of the Year competition on the Sunday. Do call in and say hello if you're going!


----------



## pommum

Spellweaver said:


> We'll be on the bergie stand on the Saturday this year - can't do the Sunday cos we've got a pup in the Border Collie Club of GB Pup of the Year competition on the Sunday. Do call in and say hello if you're going!


We will try again to meet you this year, we were very busy on the Sturday last year and didn't get a chance to go find anyone that we said we would, thankfully tashi and co came and found us otherwise we would have missed them too.

Take care

Sarah

p.s. Good luck with your collie pup.


----------



## ad_1980

pommum said:


> We will try again to meet you this year, we were very busy on the Sturday last year and didn't get a chance to go find anyone that we said we would, thankfully tashi and co came and found us otherwise we would have missed them too.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Sarah
> 
> p.s. Good luck with your collie pup.


SARAH!!! I WANNA MEET YOU!  Not fair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Classyellie

I'm going on the Saturday   

Look forward to meeting you Sarah


----------



## pommum

I'm sure we will get to meet eventually ad_1980 maybe you could get upto crufts next year, I will be helping man the breed booth at Discover Dogs there too.

Classyville I look forward to meeting you. The Saturday is always manic so be sure to say who you are when you come to the booth, as we see that many people that you forget who you have seen more than once LOL.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## ad_1980

RAINYBOW said:


> I will only come back wishing i hadn't gone when i see all those lovely doggies and Mr R won't let me have one :cursing:
> 
> (off topic was watching puppy video of Oscar today OMG he was delish, made me really puppy broody )


Good! Hope he never lets you have another dog just because you laughed at me!

as for the video...awwww!

post it on here lol


----------



## Nicky09

Video of Oscar please? Especially as a puppy he was so adorable.
I'd love to be able to go to discover dogs and meet you all but the slight problem of being on the other side of the world.


----------



## ad_1980

Nicky09 said:


> Video of Oscar please? Especially as a puppy he was so adorable.
> I'd love to be able to go to discover dogs and meet you all but the slight problem of being on the other side of the world.


not to mention being 32 weeks pregnant lol!


----------



## Nicky09

No I'd happily go 32 weeks pregnant but they won't let me on a plane


----------



## RAINYBOW

ad_1980 said:


> Good! Hope he never lets you have another dog just because you laughed at me!
> 
> as for the video...awwww!
> 
> post it on here lol





Nicky09 said:


> Video of Oscar please? Especially as a puppy he was so adorable.
> I'd love to be able to go to discover dogs and meet you all but the slight problem of being on the other side of the world.


Sorry guys It has my kids in it so i won't post it  bit paranoid about stuff like that now


----------



## ad_1980

oh rainy!!! Don't you have one without the kids in it?


----------



## Nicky09

Don't worry Rainy I can understand that. Is there not one without the kids in it?


----------



## RAINYBOW

ad_1980 said:


> oh rainy!!! Don't you have one without the kids in it?


Ahhhhh yes there is some footage of him trying to sleep on my head. Will see if i can work out how to download it later for you


----------



## Nicky09

Upload it to youtube. I don't actually know how you do that but it seems the best.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Nicky09 said:


> Upload it to youtube. I don't actually know how you do that but it seems the best.


will have a go later. I have tinypic and i think you can upload onto there too


----------



## ad_1980

i wanna go to DD09


----------



## pommum

ad_1980 said:


> i wanna go to DD09


Couldn't you book just one day off work, it would be soooo! worth it.
i really shouldn't be telling people to book days off work should I LOL!
take care
Sarah


----------



## ad_1980

No i can't because then i miss out on the overtime. Plus i don't have that much hol left anyway.

oh its not fair!


----------



## pommum

Oh no such a shame,
I will try to take lots of photo's for you instead so you can see what it was like, I know it's not the same, but maybe you can pre-arrange time off for crufts in March.

take care
Sarah


----------



## KittyOrochimaru

Just wanna ask o.o~ is there a list of breeds that will be there or is it a turn up and see them x3? as theres certain ones i'd love to meet :3'

Thankies x3~


----------



## janh

I'd love to go to this but I live much too far away and can't leave my old dog for long.


----------



## lifeizsweet

If i've got the money spare i'm going to go! Don't have anyone to go with, but should be a good day for me anyway


----------



## RAINYBOW

I am going on the Sunday I am going on the Sunday I am going on the Sunday

WOOOP WOOOOP

Did i mention i am going on the Sunday.


----------



## pommum

KittyOrochimaru said:


> Just wanna ask o.o~ is there a list of breeds that will be there or is it a turn up and see them x3? as theres certain ones i'd love to meet :3'
> 
> Thankies x3~


If you go on the DD website there is a list of the breeds that can be seen there.

Look forward to seeing everyone there.

take care

Sarah


----------



## waggytailsstore

pommum said:


> If you go on the DD website there is a list of the breeds that can be seen there.
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone there.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah


Hi Sarah
Hope you have a wonderful time there. We can't come as we're working at Chatsworth that weekend, no let up for us until mid december. All the best and hope you're going to take lots of pics to show us


----------



## pommum

waggytailsstore said:


> Hi Sarah
> Hope you have a wonderful time there. We can't come as we're working at Chatsworth that weekend, no let up for us until mid december. All the best and hope you're going to take lots of pics to show us


Hi Laura,
I will do my best at getting some good photo's for the forum. Although we a person down on the booth this year as my OH is having to stay behind as we have no childminder for the weekend, so as long as we are not too busy which is highly unlikely I will get plenty of photo's.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## ad_1980

RAINYBOW said:


> I am going on the Sunday I am going on the Sunday I am going on the Sunday
> 
> WOOOP WOOOOP
> 
> Did i mention i am going on the Sunday.


Shut up Rainy


----------



## ad_1980

i wanna go!!!!!  Damn weekend work!


----------



## pommum

Is there anyone on here who is planning to go to Discover Dogs but hasn't bought their tickets yet?

If so contact me as my friend has just won 2 tickets on FB but she can't go due to going to the Motor Show in Birmingham on the same weekend.
She has asked me with doggie contacts to help her move them on.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## ad_1980

why do you have to tell me this when i can't go sarah lol!


----------



## pommum

ad_1980 said:


> why do you have to tell me this when i can't go sarah lol!


LMAO sorry hun, but I just found out about these two tickets today, my friend is gutted that she can't go but she had pre-booked the tickets for the motorshow ages ago/

so sorry you still can't go 

Take care

Sarah


----------



## Oenoke

I'll be there on Saturday, Skye is representing PAT dogs and she's doing the YKC 'have a go at agility', anyone that's there I'll be the 1 with a blue and white BC, with lots of naughty spots and fluffy ears wearing a PAT jacket.


----------



## hazel pritchard

I am going with lots from CDAC


----------



## kayz

We're hoping to go. Need to book a hotel and buy our tickets.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Do you know if there will be anyone there with Malamutes?


----------



## SpringerHusky

WelshOneEmma said:


> Do you know if there will be anyone there with Malamutes?


I don't know 'em but there will be some mals, I went a few years ago and saw some, here's a photo of one;








and this was before I discovered my love of them :001_tt2:

Anybody who's going please look out for my friend with his dog, he's going in for scruffts. He has a black whippet x poodle he looks kinda like a sleek scruffy poodle with a whippet body and is called Bobby, I was going to join 'em this year but can't make due to lack of funds.


----------



## chestersmum

WelshOneEmma said:


> Do you know if there will be anyone there with Malamutes?


I have been going for about the last 7/8 years an there usually are Malamutes there


----------



## nat1979

I am going got my free tickets


----------



## Captain.Charisma

WelshOneEmma said:


> Do you know if there will be anyone there with Malamutes?


Erm not sure tbh, on the site you can search the breeds being shown by its group. Ive looked through the but couldnt see Am Bulldogs . However it looks a cracking show, i wanna go !


----------



## pommum

Captain.Charisma said:


> Erm not sure tbh, on the site you can search the breeds being shown by its group. Ive looked through the but couldnt see Am Bulldogs . However it looks a cracking show, i wanna go !


American Bulldogs aren't registered with the KC or on the import register so it would be highly unlikely that they would have a breed booth sorry.

We have been manning our booth for the past 5/6 yrs and there has always been a malamute booth and it is always manned too. So I am sure you wouldn't be dissapointed.

We are booked into the travelodge on the m4 westbound it was about £25 a room when we booked it, it's about a 10 min drive from Earls Court and because it is slightly out of the way it is that bit cheaper. You can also always buy your tickets on the door too, if you haven't had time to buy them online.

I look forward to seeing everyone there.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## ad_1980

Darn you alll!!!! I hate you all!!!! (NO I don't, not really)


----------



## moboyd

I have made enquiries, apparently there is going to be malamutes at DD, but at the moment I cant find out who it is, its usually a lady called Chris John that sorts it out.

Mo


----------



## kayz

We're struggling to find a hotel that isn't really expensive. We are going down Friday night and going to DD on the Saturday. We've booked our train tickets and they are non refundable so we need to go. 

Might just push the boat out and buy less Xmas presents.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

moboyd said:


> I have made enquiries, apparently there is going to be malamutes at DD, but at the moment I cant find out who it is, its usually a lady called Chris John that sorts it out.
> 
> Mo


Thank you Mo, and everyone else who answered about the Mals. Very excited about going seeing these dogs. Although we are 99.9% sure we want one, we just want to see one 'in the flesh' and talk to the owners etc. Even bought my first puppy training book today - how sad is that!


----------



## babycham2002

I'm going on the Sunday. Been saving my pennies! Hopefully be able to buy something nice (probably not needed though).
Look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## hazel pritchard

Going for the 1st time this year,are there lots of trade stands? are they more expensive than buying in the shops or on-line?


----------



## babycham2002

In my experience there is lots of stuff at very good value. 
As well as many many bargains!!


----------



## Spellweaver

hazel pritchard said:


> Going for the 1st time this year,are there lots of trade stands? are they more expensive than buying in the shops or on-line?


Yes, there are lots of stands and probably more this year because it's in Earls Court 1 for the first time. Lots of the stalls usually have special "show offers" so you should be able to pick up a bargain or two!


----------



## hazel pritchard

Thanks,better raid the bank before i go then


----------



## pommum

It's more the human food that cost's the earth the doggie treats atc aren't usually to badly priced although watch out for the diamanti collar's and stuff as they can be very pricey.

Look forward to hopefully meeting you all if you do come to the pom stand please mention that you are from PF's as we see that many people in a day you don't remember who is who.

take care

Sarah


----------



## kayz

pommum said:


> It's more the human food that cost's the earth the doggie treats atc aren't usually to badly priced although watch out for the diamanti collar's and stuff as they can be very pricey.
> 
> Look forward to hopefully meeting you all if you do come to the pom stand please mention that you are from PF's as we see that many people in a day you don't remember who is who.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah


We'll certainly pop along and see you.


----------



## Nicky09

I really wish I was going to DD it was great last year. My friend called said they were going to look at some breeds they have their eye on and I'm so jealous.


----------



## kayz

Wooo!!! My Mum has booked our hotel room as our Xmas present this year!!


----------



## pommum

kayz said:


> Wooo!!! My Mum has booked our hotel room as our Xmas present this year!!


Were are you staying?

take care
Sarah


----------



## kayz

The Travelodge on Fulham Road so only a short walk.


----------



## pommum

Oh right I bet that cost a fortune, we looked all the travelodgeds nearer teh complex went up in price big time, I wanted to stay at the Abyss hotel across the road but at £89 per person plus £20 per dog it was a tad expensive especially when there is 3 people and 6 dogs.
I can see why you said it will be a xmas present lol.

Hope you enjoy the experience of Discover Dogs.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## kayz

It was £55. We were going to stay at the one near King's Cross but for an extra £6 Mum thought it would be better to stay near Earl's Court.


----------



## pommum

Thats not to bad then, thoght it would have been through the roof so close to the date, as most hotels close by put their prices up the closer it gets to the date. Ours was only £25 for two of to stay so we were pleased with that.

take care

Sarah


----------



## kayz

Is there a list of the breeds that will be there or are all the KC reg ones there?


----------



## pommum

The majority of breeds that are on the kc register will be there it is usually the job of each breed club to man the booths.

take care

Sarah


----------



## ad_1980

I just thought for a second 'i know, let me see what time i can get to Earls Court on Sat after work' turns out i'd get there for 4 o clock' 

No point in me just going for an hour  Aw man  Why can't it go on till 6 or something?


----------



## pommum

ad_1980 said:


> I just thought for a second 'i know, let me see what time i can get to Earls Court on Sat after work' turns out i'd get there for 4 o clock'
> 
> No point in me just going for an hour  Aw man  Why can't it go on till 6 or something?


AWWW! bless you ad you will get to go next year maybe if you check out the DD website after the next weekend they will have the dates on for next year so you will then be able to plan your work and hols and pre book tickets and hotel to stay for the weekend.

Try and get up to Crufts too in march.

take care
Sarah


----------



## PatRoss

If you are going to say hello to pommum I will be next door with the papillons. Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## Captain.Charisma

Just wonderd if theres any other shows like the discovery dog show coming up ? just ive left it a bit late to book time off work i think :S

Also i guess it would help if i had someone to go with, would be a long day on my own from Sheffield way 

Arghh, i want to go though, my chance to see a Beauceron, never seen one before !!!!! and to see some nice Rottis, and GDS ect


----------



## pommum

Captain.Charisma said:


> Just wonderd if theres any other shows like the discovery dog show coming up ? just ive left it a bit late to book time off work i think :S
> 
> Also i guess it would help if i had someone to go with, would be a long day on my own from Sheffield way
> 
> Arghh, i want to go though, my chance to see a Beauceron, never seen one before !!!!! and to see some nice Rottis, and GDS ect


The next big even like Discover Dogs will be Crufts but Discover Dogs will also be there so you will still get to see all the different breeds.
You can find out more about Crufts at Crufts presented by the Kennel Club

take care
Sarah


----------



## kayz

Not long now!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Can't wait - last year spent to much money but got lots of bargains as well.
Great deal on Halti training leads, a fantastic stand selling doggy gifts, money off Orijen - just love discounts and best / worst of all one of my kids won a life size cuddly toy dog Old English Sheepdog) which we had to take home on the train and we stood for most of the 2 hour journey!!!

This year we are taking food with us .............


----------



## pommum

Yes the most expensive part of the whole event is deffinetly the food kiosk's, if this year is your fist time visiting I deffiently advice you bring your own food with you.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## ad_1980

yoooooouuuuuu ALLLL suuuuuuccccck  I'm kidding of course. I'm just really really jealous  And really sad that i won't be meeting Sarah.


----------



## kayz

Yeah we're probably going to find a shop to get some food to take in with us.


----------



## Spellweaver

Whoo hoo - just got our entry tickets from the club secretary - not long to go now!

Heh heh - although looking at the state of Calli after our walk this morning, I wonder if I'll ever manage to get her clean in time!


----------



## pommum

Bath time this week for all our dogs that are going to Discover Dogs I will be knackered LOL by the time I'm done hehehe!

Take care

Sarah


----------



## Classyellie

PatRoss said:


> If you are going to say hello to pommum I will be next door with the papillons. Looking forward to seeing you.


I definitely be saying hello to Sarah so I'll drop by and say hi to you too 



kayz said:


> Not long now!!!!


I'm so excited! Haven't had a day out in a while


----------



## ad_1980

Awwww  but its not fair!!!!


----------



## pommum

Well our house is a little crazy at present whilst we get our selves and the dogs ready for DD, all the odg but Harry are now ready Harry will be getting his bath tomorrow as unfortunatly he isn't the cleanest dog when he has be for a wee.

See you all in couple of days peeps.

take care
Sarah


----------



## kayz

We travel tomorrow!! I am so excited!!


----------



## Jules11

Hiya all...need some advive from some DD vetrans 

I have never been to DD before and am taking my pup on saturday to be part of the GCDS puppy demonstration.
I have just been given the programme and see that we have to do it twice....meaning we will be there for most of the day (a long day for a young pup)
I have been told that we will have our own 'bench' and im thinking i should take him a crate so he can rest up. I cant take his home metal crate as we are going by tube and it's way to heavy to manage as well as a dog

so my question is.....if i get there early do you think i will be able to buy a soft, folding travel crate at the event and is it likely to be a bargin or more expensive? or do you think i should run round and try and find one today?

Im hoping i can get one there, but obviously dont want to get there and find i cant.

Also any advice on what i should take for a whole day out with pup (other than food obviously lol) would be gratefully recieved as i have never had a dog or been to a dog event before 

(im excited but starting to panic!! lol)


----------



## pommum

Jules11 said:


> Hiya all...need some advive from some DD vetrans
> 
> I have never been to DD before and am taking my pup on saturday to be part of the GCDS puppy demonstration.
> I have just been given the programme and see that we have to do it twice....meaning we will be there for most of the day (a long day for a young pup)
> I have been told that we will have our own 'bench' and im thinking i should take him a crate so he can rest up. I cant take his home metal crate as we are going by tube and it's way to heavy to manage as well as a dog
> 
> so my question is.....if i get there early do you think i will be able to buy a soft, folding travel crate at the event and is it likely to be a bargin or more expensive? or do you think i should run round and try and find one today?
> 
> Im hoping i can get one there, but obviously dont want to get there and find i cant.
> 
> Also any advice on what i should take for a whole day out with pup (other than food obviously lol) would be gratefully recieved as i have never had a dog or been to a dog event before
> 
> (im excited but starting to panic!! lol)


My advice to you would be to possibly get a crate when you get there there should be at least one stall there selling them, unless you can get yourself out to a pet shop this evening and buy a soft flat one, I have one that he would easily fit in if you could garruntee he wouldn't chew it if you cant get one, but you will have to let me know this evening as I am going to be packing the car up very soon. Plenty of bottles of water as it gets very dry in there, there are area''s set up to relive your dogs so don't worry about that part. If oyu get worried when your there come and find me on on the Pomeranian stand and I will try to help if I can.

Take care and I look forwad to seeing you there tomorrow

Sarah


----------



## archielee

Hi Sarah

I'm going to Discover dogs this year iv not been before so hope i get to meet you

Leanne


----------



## Spellweaver

Night night all - just off to bed cos we've got an early start in the morning! If you're coming to Discover Dogs on Saturday, do call at the bergamasco stand and say hello - I'll be the little plump blond in a blue jumper!


----------



## ebonymooncats

aww im going sunday im so excited!!


----------



## vet-2-b

im going sunday yayayayayyayayay


----------



## vet-2-b

pommum are u gonna be there sunday as well ? because i am deffently going to have a look at the poms :thumbup1:


----------



## nat1979

I had a great day at discover dogs 2day


----------



## RAINYBOW

nat1979 said:


> I had a great day at discover dogs 2day


Am really excited am taking my little lad tomorrow with a friend :thumbup1:

Hopefully the trains won't be totally messed up :frown2:


----------



## PatRoss

Vet-2-B --Pommum is going to be on the pom stand tomorrow, I know she is staying some where near London and may not be able to get onto the site. I am on the pap stand, come and say hello.


----------



## hazel pritchard

Hooray i am off there tomorrow


----------



## Oenoke

I had a great day today, Skye was a good girl and enjoyed the 'Stop the Clock - Come Jump with Rufus'.


----------



## Tollisty

Tilly WON the companion dog club AV gundog class   I was shocked as the judge was Frank kane!
and another toller won most appealing eyes


----------



## Colsy

Glad you all had a super day.
Do any of you know the whole results of Scrufts please


----------



## PatRoss

Pleased you had a good day, the paps and I had a great day, and back again tomorrow.


----------



## kayz

It was brilliant! Unfortunetly we didn't see Sarah as when we popped to see the poms she wasn't there. But her poms are stunning. I do love the black ones even more now. 

The Duck Tolling Retrievers are beautiful. I've always liked them but boy they are really beautiful looking dogs in the flesh. 

I have got a few pics and I'll put them up later.


----------



## ad_1980

RAINYBOW said:


> Am really excited am taking my little lad tomorrow with a friend :thumbup1:
> 
> Hopefully the trains won't be totally messed up :frown2:


jealous jealous jealous me  and today looks like such a nice day to go to DD - and i'm at work today as well


----------



## Jules11

Had a great day yesterday.
Met up with pommum who was very nice 
(Sarah: thanks again for the offer of a soft crate, it was lovely to meet you x )

Despite worring that my pup would suddenly become deaf in the ring, he behaved perfectly...so proud of him

The only thing was he refused point blank to toilet in the designated toilet area and then while someone was aking me a quick question he poo'd on someones stand  It was so embarressing, especially because i couldnt find my poo bags as i had so many pockets (i was carrying some) fortunatley about 5 people simultaneously offered me a baggie.
Great example i was standing there in my Kennal Club Good Citizen Dog Scheme T-shirt 

On a side note, i noticed there was so much dog poo on the pavements around Earls Court when we left. I thought only dogs that were invited were allowed to go, therefore responsible dog owners :shocked:
was not impressed at having to run the 'dog poo gauntlet' to get back to the car. Disgusting!!!!  :mad2:


----------



## SpringerHusky

If anyone has seen my friend's dog please let me know how they did he's a whippet x poodle called Bobby with an older gentleman. I see them daily down the park so am dying to find out how he did, he went in for scruffts


----------



## nat1979

SpringerHusky said:


> If anyone has seen my friend's dog please let me know how they did he's a whippet x poodle called Bobby with an older gentleman. I see them daily down the park so am dying to find out how he did, he went in for scruffts


Was that on sat in the handsome dog group


----------



## lifeizsweet

I wish i could have gone!!! booo being too poor!


----------



## RAINYBOW

Just got back from a fantastic afternoon there with my best friend and 2 of our kids :thumbup1:

Really good furry fun 

I am putting a Bernese on my Christmas List


----------



## SpringerHusky

nat1979 said:


> Was that on sat in the handsome dog group


I think so, he said this weekend but not what day


----------



## Nicky09

I wish I could have gone it sounds like fun


----------



## hazel pritchard

had a nice time today ,but was a little dissapointed with so many trade stands selling same thing,


----------



## KittyOrochimaru

Had a great time~! I have some pictures~! (sorry that the eyes are edited in some pics, lighting was bad so had to use flash)

If it's your dog then your welcome to keep the picture x3

Discover Dogs 09 pictures by KittyOrochimaruMeets - Photobucket

I'll be uploading video tomorrow


----------



## PatRoss

Hi KittyOrochimaru
Lovely photo of my little papillon Rowsa, with Miko and Sunny-Jim at the side of her.


----------



## vet-2-b

it was great yesterday pommum me and my sis held wikit i didnt whant to ask if it was u incase it wasnt lol but wikit is gourges(i think it was wikit i overheard someone say come here wikit lol) (i was the one who had a blue hat hair in a bob and long top with geenes i was with my little sis who also held him i woudnt expect you to remeber there was so many people lol)

it was so fun we wont a pom but my dad wants a dog de bordeaux lol :thumbup1:


----------



## pommum

KittyOrochimaru said:


> Had a great time~! I have some pictures~! (sorry that the eyes are edited in some pics, lighting was bad so had to use flash)
> 
> If it's your dog then your welcome to keep the picture x3
> 
> Discover Dogs 09 pictures by KittyOrochimaruMeets - Photobucket
> 
> I'll be uploading video tomorrow


 Sooo! dissappointed you have no pom pics in your collection, maybe you will take some next time you go.

take care
Sarah


----------



## pommum

We had a very very busy weekend but always well worth it, the poms loved every minute of it and always thrive of all the fuss and attention they get, Wikit loved it so much that even when he was sleeping he was still quite happy to be tickled and stroked LOL.

Thankyou to all the members who took their time to come and say hello to us and I am sorry if you came and I wasn't ont he stand at the time as with it being soo busy we had to take it in turns to go off either to get food or do our own shopping.

Jules I am so happy your little boy behaved for you in the Good Citizen demontration he was such a lovely beagle too.

archielee it was lovely to meet you too and I hope the KC were helpful with your questions LOL.

I will upload some pics later tonight if i get chance.

take care

Sarah


----------



## ebonymooncats

hiya

love the picture of charlton the poodle - i had a part in dying him had great fun


----------



## Oenoke

This was the only pic I took at Discover Dogs (on my phone), it is of my Skye on her bench.


----------



## KittyOrochimaru

pommum said:


> Sooo! dissappointed you have no pom pics in your collection, maybe you will take some next time you go.
> 
> take care
> Sarah


I kept hunting around for your guys (and girls) but everything was so everywhere and was my first time i was just in a daydream most of the time! I totally forgot what i was meant to be looking for 

I'm deffo going next year !


----------



## waggytailsstore

pommum said:


> We had a very very busy weekend but always well worth it, the poms loved every minute of it and always thrive of all the fuss and attention they get, Wikit loved it so much that even when he was sleeping he was still quite happy to be tickled and stroked LOL.
> 
> Thankyou to all the members who took their time to come and say hello to us and I am sorry if you came and I wasn't ont he stand at the time as with it being soo busy we had to take it in turns to go off either to get food or do our own shopping.
> 
> Jules I am so happy your little boy behaved for you in the Good Citizen demontration he was such a lovely beagle too.
> 
> archielee it was lovely to meet you too and I hope the KC were helpful with your questions LOL.
> 
> I will upload some pics later tonight if i get chance.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah


Hope you had a wonderful time, just going to catch up with this thread now and see what went on. We had a good but very wet weekend at Chatsworth, we're there again this weekend too. Fabulous CHristmas Fair, lots of gift ideas and the house and grounds look stunning when they're all lit up at night! All the best


----------



## pommum

Here are a couple of pics the first one was taken first thing in the morning on Saturday just after set up, I'm the one in the one in the middle LOL.
The other is of Sweet and Willow on Sunday morning not wanting to get off the bed in the hotel hehehe! they slept brilliantly we couldn;t of asked for to more well behaved little girls. The boys wikit and Harry stayed in our friends motorhome with them as the hotel was to expensive to have more than two dogs per room, they were wanting £20 per dog which is alot when you concider we only paid maximum £25 per room for us humans.

I hope they don't put it up again for next year.

take care

Sarah


----------



## PatRoss

Hi Sarah

Hope you enjoyed the weekend, I think we are all now recovered :thumbup1: lovely to see you again.


----------



## Lady3131

Had a lovely time! It was the most amazing show! Have now made us even more sure that a pomeranian is for us!


----------

